# A Handy Link



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

http://www.tarn-web.com/french/frukg...lossaryndx.htm

It's a French to English, English to French culinary dictionary. Sorry, Ricynicam, fortified butter is not in it. Maybe Sisi can help with that (see topic in "Cooking Questions" posted by Ricynicam).


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

Thanks for the info Greg! I'm pretty sure it will be of good use for everyone!


----------



## katherine (Aug 12, 2000)

Almost everyone.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Sisi- Ricynicam had the question about a French term for butter and oil mixed (you've already answered, thanks).


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Help with what?


----------



## french-tarn (Jul 29, 2007)

Does not work...


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Well, it's more than seven years old. Things change.


----------



## angeliab (Jul 25, 2006)

English-French gastronomy glossary


----------



## angeliab (Jul 25, 2006)

was that the original one you tried to post?? I googled it and that is what i got. 

hope it helps


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

That's the page, thanks. Sometime in the course of 6.5 years, they changed the URL.


----------

